# How do you like your oats?



## Deity (May 9, 2012)

So I'm sitting here eating 1cup oats microwaved and mixed with water with 1/4cup sugar free syrup (20 cals). And to me this is like the best fucking thing on the planet and it has been a staple in carb cycling for me. I was wondering how do you fix your oats?


----------



## lee111s (May 10, 2012)

Fine oats with a scoop of whey/casein


----------



## DetMuscle (May 10, 2012)

In a blender with protein


----------



## PushAndPull (May 10, 2012)

Instant (flavored), with a scoop of PB


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

Raw uncooked rolled oats. 
Half banana 
2 dates
Lots of cinnamon
Water 

I don't cook it. Just throw in bowl and eat like a horse does....raw. I can eat way more, always comes out the same, more nutrients, more fiber, don't have to wait for it to cool off.


----------



## dsc123 (May 10, 2012)

Blender with milk, whey, banana


----------



## girpy (May 10, 2012)

Microwave it with an egg mixed in and water, then add flax seed, whey, half banana and a scoop of almond/peanut butter.....so good


----------



## goldmine (May 11, 2012)

Microwave with with whey, almond milk, almonds, a banana


----------



## guestgue1 (May 11, 2012)

girpy said:


> Microwave it with an egg mixed in and water, then add flax seed, whey, half banana and a scoop of almond/peanut butter.....so good


Good idea


----------



## exphys88 (May 12, 2012)

Oats, protein and water in a magic bullet, maybe add some pb.


----------



## skinnyd (May 13, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> In a blender with protein



me to raw in the blender with protein


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2012)

steele cut soaked in water, whey/casein blend, cinnamon, few crushed walnuts - no cooking or microwave


----------



## bdeljoose (May 13, 2012)

Boiled in water then whey protein stired in.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2012)

Blended into a shake.


----------



## crazyqban24 (May 13, 2012)

in water and two scoops of pb.. not cooked..... cuz im not a pussy


----------



## jimm (May 20, 2012)

blended in with morning shake with pb  whats the point in sitting with a shake AND a bowl of oats when u can kill 2 birds with 1 stone whak it in a blender... get it down ya in less that a minute soon as i wake up..

if i put oats with hot milk its a little heavy first thing in the morning with a shake but blended its not half as bad still getting smae nutrients out of it so... personal preferance i guess


----------



## spicyer (May 20, 2012)

I scramble 10 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, put one scoop of banana protein over the finished eggs, then I take my 1 cup of (dry) microwaved oatmeal, add another 1/2 scoop of banana wpi to that, pour it over the top of my eggs and sprinkle some cinnamon on top. It's like a freaking dessert, I love it!!


----------



## jimm (May 20, 2012)

strong eggs^^


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 20, 2012)

blend with protein and berries


----------



## Bonesaw (May 21, 2012)

grinded up in protein shake


----------



## sassy69 (May 21, 2012)

90 sec nuked, add protein mix, mix it up, throw on frozen berries, mix so they can thaw a bit and eat. Good when I need to get a decent breakfast down in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 22, 2012)

cut up pieces of 

banana

sprinklings of cinnamon.


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

With whatever fruit I have on hand and flax. Always have hard boiled eggs on the side, never crossed my mind to add them in. I will try that.


----------



## mistygreen (May 23, 2012)

I like to eat oats by adding milk ,nuts and fruits.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 23, 2012)

try peanut butter some chocolate chips and packet of splenda and a scoop of protein powder.


very good and filling


----------



## Rednack (May 23, 2012)

i like to crunch them up and snort them right off the table..


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2012)

1 cup oats, 1 cup water.

microwave for 2:00.


----------



## zoco (May 29, 2012)

1 cup of oats, 300ml skimmed milk, some cinnamon 

microwaved for 1 minute 

I never get tired of this stuff and it also helps me visit the toilet 2-3 times a day


----------



## skinnyd (May 29, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> In a blender with protein


Same here


----------



## rage racing (May 29, 2012)

4oz skim milk, 10oz water, i scoop protein, 1 cup oats and two spoons of PB.....blended.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

Quick Oats in a bowl with Sugar Free Chocolate Quick and skim milk


----------



## Maniac2k (May 30, 2012)

Raw quick oats,  choco protein,  and water.   I love this stuff!   I could eat it for every meal.   Gonna try some PB tomorrow morning.


----------



## MassGaynez (Jun 5, 2012)

This is how I do it on my refeed days (done right)

Warmed Overnight Vanilla Proats w/ Reeses Ice Cream, Mini Marshmallows, Crumbled Choc Chip Cookies & Choc/Caramel Syrups


----------



## NVRBDR (Jun 5, 2012)

I cup oats, 3oz blueberries, or raisins, 2 splendas, micro just over a cup of water for one minute, mix and eat, it's kinda runny, it doesn't fill you up this way and it's literally ready in 60 seconds. sometimes I add cinnamon too...


----------

